

Taleb Aphorisms - EzGraphs
http://www.fooledbyrandomness.com/aphorisms.pdf

======
EzGraphs
Lots thoughts of interest to hackers. For example:

"Work destroys your soul by stealthily invading your brain during the hours
not officially spent working; be selective about professions."

"Most Info-Media-Web-Newspaper types have a hard time swallowing the idea that
knowledge is mostly reached by removing junk from peoples' heads."

------
devmonk
This book seems to prove yet again that arrogance packaged nicely can appear
to be the fruit of intellect. It is like a pale shadow of a modern Poor
Richard's Almanac.

